# Not losing weight, but gaining weight in your face makes you GL.



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

Perceived facial adiposity, not actual facial adiposity, is what makes one good-looking.















Having a lot of fat in your upper face, especially the zygos, whole rear face and around the eyes is what makes one attractive.

Having a lot of fat in your lower face, especially in the malar area, is what makes one's face unattractive.

If you already have a lot of the ugly type of fat in higher ratio to the rest on your face, losing weight won't help you. Losing weight will not change the ratio unless your hormones change as well. Typically at 20% body-fat your face should look aesthetic, if it's not aesthetic at 20%, it won't look much better at 10%.

Christian Bale looked best in Batman and Equilibrium:













Don't anorexxiamaxx for face gains, you'll only waste your time. Once you hit visible abs territory and shoulder striations territory, there's no point in leaning out anymore.
I say this because plenty of retards recommend going sub 10 on this forum. Christian's BMI in those movies was 23-25. Without roids/gymmaxxing it'd be 21-23.

Overall it's just:


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

Bale actually looks best here in terms of status and being NT
He looks approachable, friendly and gets laid


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Feb 9, 2021)

Yeah. You can’t be too lean.


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Bale actually looks best here in terms of status and being NT
> He looks approachable, friendly and gets laid


fat cope


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Bale actually looks best here in terms of status and being NT
> He looks approachable, friendly and gets laid


You're not stalling in weight-loss, you're bale-maxxing tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

_*bruh he was unhealthy as fuk for that movie jfl*_

*did it the hard way and not safe way*

_*lean or death

stop coping with muh fat on face

low body fat is the most important*_


----------



## Deleted member 2968 (Feb 9, 2021)

*Officer i cant readdd*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

Gunnersup said:


> fat cope


Nope I mean in relation to his weight in the machinist he legit looks better fatter


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> _*bruh he was unhealthy as fuk for that movie jfl*_
> 
> *did it the hard way and not safe way*
> 
> ...


I agree tbh but do you think he looks better on the right? 




he just looks more low inhib and nt whereas in the machinist he lost weight very unhealthily and looks very creepy tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I agree tbh but do you think he looks better on the right?
> View attachment 976582
> 
> he just looks more low inhib and nt whereas in the machinist he lost weight very unhealthily and looks very creepy tbh


_*he looks like shit on both jfl

he was under weight in the machinist and not even gyming

low body fat was not his problem weight was


*_
*low body fat or death*


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> _*bruh he was unhealthy as fuk for that movie jfl*_
> 
> *did it the hard way and not safe way*
> 
> ...


Facial fat is the first to go, low body fat won't help you once you reach a certain level I describe in OP. At that point, you start only thinning the good fat on your face in faster proportion than the bad fat.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> _*he looks like shit on both jfl
> 
> he was under weight in the machinist and not even gyming
> 
> ...


You’re right 
His best body and face was for American psycho or Batman 
He was lean and muscular


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> _*he looks like shit on both jfl
> 
> he was under weight in the machinist and not even gyming
> 
> ...


Show some transformations of 15% body-fat to 8% body-fat showing any change in facial attractiveness. There are plenty of examples, face barely changes. I am sorry, but once someone reaches 15% which isn't even that lean, that's the peak of how lean his face will look, without modifying his hormones.

Inb4 you post bodybuilder abusing roids, clen, adrenaline-like substances and cutting to 4% body-fat.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Typically at 20% body-fat your face should look aesthetic, if it's not aesthetic at 20%, it won't look much better at 10%.


what is this cope
10 percent or death
just jfl
there is a big difference from 20 and 10
bale was not 20 in american pyscho
much lower


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 9, 2021)

Ngl i'm very lucky to have more of my fat if there is any in my zygos. Even at very high bodyfat my submental area is pretty defined, and i lack fat in my lower third - i have in my cheeks but that's because mainly of chewing that you should NEVER DO.


----------



## Blue (Feb 9, 2021)

*Embrace bloat*


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Show some transformations of 15% body-fat to 8% body-fat showing any change in facial attractiveness. There are plenty of examples, face barely changes. I am sorry, but once someone reaches 15% which isn't even that lean, that's the peak of how lean his face will look, without modifying his hormones.
> 
> Inb4 you post bodybuilder abusing roids, clen, adrenaline-like substances and cutting to 4% body-fat.


Would something like buccal fat removal help then?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

sounds like some boneless cope


bale was severe underweight body fat was not his only problem


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

Massive body halo, but no significant improvement in facial aesthetics(>0.5 PSL improvement).

No change at all.


----------



## Zyros (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> If you already have a lot of the ugly type of fat in higher ratio to the rest on your face, losing weight won't help you. Losing weight will not change the ratio unless your hormones change as well. Typically at 20% body-fat your face should look aesthetic, if it's not aesthetic at 20%, it won't look much better at 10%.



what the fuck is this bullshit. Majority of face gains happens at the very last bits of % loss. Don't listen to this thread, leaning out DOES affect your face. I didn't even have hollow cheeks before and gained a mcuh leaner face with cheek concavity, and I am sure I never was 20% bodyfat ever.


----------



## Clark69 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> _*bruh he was unhealthy as fuk for that movie jfl*_
> 
> *did it the hard way and not safe way*
> 
> ...


exactly. bale is a bad example because he always does everything to the extreme for his roles


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Massive body halo, but no significant improvement in facial aesthetics(>0.5 PSL improvement).
> 
> No change at all.


These guys are boneless and still look much better 
keep coping


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> what is this cope
> 10 percent or death
> just jfl
> there is a big difference from 20 and 10
> ...


I never said he was 20 there. His face doesn't look much different between 12-18% body-fat.


LondonVillie said:


> Would something like buccal fat removal help then?


No, it will do the opposite. Buccal fat is deep fat, which is retruding by aging. It is also posterior fat, which you want. 

Lipo on malar area/submental/front lower chin will be best.

Typically if you're 15% body-fat your problem isn't too much fat, it's too low fat in the upper face. Upper face fat is massive for aesthetics.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Massive body halo, but no significant improvement in facial aesthetics(>0.5 PSL improvement).
> 
> No change at all.


They all look better facially tbh but the whole point is that even 0.5 psl increase is huge in terms of how people treat you


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> These guys are boneless and still look much better
> keep coping


They look much better because of the body halo, it's extremely hard to not look at them unbiased because of their bodies. If you photoshop their heads out and compare, not much difference.


LondonVillie said:


> They all look better facially tbh but the whole point is that even 0.5 psl increase is huge in terms of how people treat you


What I said above.


Zyros said:


> what the fuck is this bullshit. Majority of face gains happens at the very last bits of % loss. Don't listen to this thread, leaning out DOES affect your face. I didn't even have hollow cheeks before and gained a mcuh leaner face with cheek concavity, and I am sure I never was 20% bodyfat ever.


No. Not without roids and stimulants.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

@brbbrah it's the same with Matthew mcconaughey as well right? He lost weight and muscle and legit looked incel but he’s normally very good looking 







I think it’s actually down to the reduction in neck and the loss of eye hooding tbh


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> They all look better facially tbh but the whole point is that even 0.5 psl increase is huge in terms of how people treat you


Which ones do you think look better? I will photoshop their faces out to prove it's the body halo fucking with your brain.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

_*THIS IS THE MOST COPE THREAD OF ALL TIME. NIGGA IS ACTUALLY SAYING THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 12 AND 18 PERCENT BODY FAT
SOUNDS LIKE SOME BONELESS COPE TO ME*_
*USED BALE AS AN EXAMPLE FOR WHEN HE WAS UNHEALTHY AS FUK AND DID EXTREME SHIT*
_*@Clark69 @Zyros @LondonVillie *_


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> @brbbrah it's the same with Matthew mcconaughey as well right? He lost weight and muscle and legit looked incel but he’s normally very good looking
> View attachment 976603
> View attachment 976604
> 
> I think it’s actually down to the reduction in neck and the loss of eye hooding tbh


Because facial fat in eyebrows = hooded eyes. Upper face fat is extremely GL. You can easily get higher fWHR with fat on your zygos.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> _*THIS IS THE MOST COPE THREAD OF ALL TIME. NIGGA IS ACTUALLY SAYING THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 12 AND 18 PERCENT BODY FAT
> SOUNDS LIKE SOME BONELESS COPE TO ME*_
> *USED BALE AS AN EXAMPLE FOR WHEN HE WAS UNHEALTHY AS FUK AND DID EXTREME SHIT*
> _*@Clark69 @Zyros @LondonVillie *_


There isn't, look at the pics I posted, I didn't cherry-pick, all from Google search. The criteria = no roids and no stimulants, normal transformation from 20 to 10% body-fat.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> _*THIS IS THE MOST COPE THREAD OF ALL TIME. NIGGA IS ACTUALLY SAYING THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 12 AND 18 PERCENT BODY FAT
> SOUNDS LIKE SOME BONELESS COPE TO ME
> 
> @Clark69 @Zyros @LondonVillie *_


You’re right to a large degree tbh 
I think it’s always good to lean down as much as possible which I’m doing but I think OP is saying you shouldn’t expect to be a chad just by reducing a few percentage points of fat. If you’re not a chad by 18 percent you probably won’t be a chad at 12. HOWEVER you will still look better and that’s all that matters


----------



## tyronelite (Feb 9, 2021)

I’m starting to like this guy


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> @brbbrah it's the same with Matthew mcconaughey as well right? He lost weight and muscle and legit looked incel but he’s normally very good looking
> View attachment 976603
> View attachment 976604
> 
> I think it’s actually down to the reduction in neck and the loss of eye hooding tbh


looks very unhealthy in the left
low bf always matter

but
the way you lose weight also matters

some niggas start being unhealthy like bale and dont even gym 

shit diet

just go straight to anorexic maxxing


----------



## Zyros (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> They look much better because of the body halo, it's extremely hard to not look at them unbiased because of their bodies. If you photoshop their heads out and compare, not much difference.
> 
> What I said above.
> 
> No. Not without roids and stimulants.


I didn't do roids. And those guys in your pic must be waterretentionmaxxed because I have less ab definition than them (i am very lean but not to those levels) and have more concave cheeks etc, and had I a fatter face than them before leaning.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Which ones do you think look better? I will photoshop their faces out to prove it's the body halo fucking with your brain.


2nd and 5th


----------



## Hozay (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> some niggas start being unhealthy like bale and dont even gym
> 
> shit diet
> 
> just go straight to anorexic maxxing


yup i did this like a retard, but now im doing it properly and gaining muscle too


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Because facial fat in eyebrows = hooded eyes. Upper face fat is extremely GL. You can easily get higher fWHR with fat on your zygos.


Can’t you just get fillers then?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> looks very unhealthy in the left
> low bf always matter
> 
> but
> ...


Even then anorexia Maxing looks better than being obese but you’re right it’s definitely unhealthy and not sustainable 
The thing about Bale for example is that is he did his weight loss on purpose for that role whereas most people who do it probably do it by accident or lack of guidance


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> You’re right to a large degree tbh
> I think it’s always good to lean down as much as possible which I’m doing but I think OP is saying you shouldn’t expect to be a chad just by reducing a few percentage points of fat. If you’re not a chad by 18 percent you probably won’t be a chad at 12. HOWEVER you will still look better and that’s all that matters


Disagree. Depends on your frame. If you have a wide frame, low body-fat will halo you, otherwise you will look small in clothes. I don't think anyone should go below 15% body-fat, it's impossible to have a wide frame at 8% body-fat as a natty.

Natural bodybuilding:
















Most of them cycle by the way, they aren't real natties, but they cycle very low amounts to not get detected. That's why they are fatter and have less muscle than pro IFBB.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

Zyros said:


> I didn't do roids. And those guys in your pic must be waterretentionmaxxed because I have less ab definition than them (i am very lean but not to those levels) and have more concave cheeks etc, and had I a fatter face than them before leaning.


You have better genes/hormones.



LondonVillie said:


> Can’t you just get fillers then?


Fillers spread eventually and mess up your face. But yes, the idea of fillers is the same. Fillers in upper face and posterior jaw = insanely good looking ascension. You want fat to be there












LondonVillie said:


> 2nd and 5th


I'll post pics.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Feb 9, 2021)

I didn't lose my double chin until I got below 15%
I also didn't have cheekbones until 12%


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 9, 2021)

High iq. Youthful facial fat distribution will do wonders for overall looks


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> High iq. Youthful facial fat distribution will do wonders for overall looks


hitting the gym raises testosterone
changing facial fat distribution
eating your ass out wont give you youthful facial fat distribution


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> 2nd and 5th








Zoom in.

The guy under has different lighting and cut his beard, so it's hard to make a comparison. His ogee curve didn't change much.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> View attachment 976638
> 
> 
> Zoom in.
> ...


They still look better


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

@streege idk why you are coping with muh facial fat
you have good bones and leanmaxxing would benefit you alot


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> View attachment 976638
> 
> 
> Zoom in.
> ...


These are boneless niggas bhai


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> These are boneless niggas bhai


But they still look better leaner right?


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> hitting the gym raises testosterone
> changing facial fat distribution
> eating your ass out wont give you youthful facial fat distribution


I actually recommend going to the gym and eating healthy lol?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> I didn't lose my double chin until I got below 15%
> I also didn't have cheekbones until 12%


I bet you under-estimate your body-fat. Post pics at what you thought was 20% body-fat. Post pics of your body at 12%.







This guy started off at approx 20% body-fat.









This is about 11% body-fat.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> But they still look better leaner right?


of course
much better


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> They still look better


Better pictures, their relative ratios on their face didn't change. Look at the first dude, his face is literally the same in terms of rations.


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Feb 9, 2021)

over for me at 15 bmi


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> of course
> much better


That’s all that matters then tbh


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> These are boneless niggas bhai


Look my pictures, I look boneless. I have 16cm bizygomatic width. Everything on my face is oversized. I am not boneless, I lack proper facial fat distribution. Do you really think modern skulls have big differences?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Look my pictures, I look boneless. I have 16cm bizygomatic width. Everything on my face is oversized. I am not boneless, I lack proper facial fat distribution. Do you really think modern skulls have big differences?


if you have no ogee curve you are boneless
dont matter if wide

i cant find your face though jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Better pictures, their relative ratios on their face didn't change. Look at the first dude, his face is literally the same in terms of rations.


There are slight changes to their faces beyond angles


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

Blonde guy had massive transformation in body:





But not even 0.25PSL difference in face? 

If you're leanmaxxing just for face, you're retard. Barely anything will change. This is my main point. You should only leanmaxx for body. Which means not anorexxiamaxxing, but building good muscle mass.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> if you have no ogee curve you are boneless
> dont matter if wide
> 
> i cant find your face though jfl


If you have fat on zygos you will get ogee curve. Look at zygo fillers.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Blonde guy had massive transformation in body:
> View attachment 976646
> 
> 
> ...


show his body transfomraiton
not just face


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Blonde guy had massive transformation in body:
> View attachment 976646
> 
> 
> ...


I’m 40 percent bf so I am lean Maxing for health reasons. Anything that improves with face is nice but not my main concern


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> There are slight changes to their faces beyond angles


I agree, but would it be worth to go from 15% to 8% just for *these changes* *alone*?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> show his body transfomraiton
> not just face


It's in the post. He's the second dude from the dudes I posted.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 9, 2021)

itisogre said:


> over for me at 15 bmi


are you bony/defined?


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> if it's not aesthetic at 20%, it won't look much better at 10%.


kys this is the dumbest thing ive heard


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I agree, but would it be worth to go from 15% to 8% just for *these changes* *alone*?


Yes tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Feb 9, 2021)

streege said:


> are you bony/defined?


yeah skeleton/auschwitz tier


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> If you have fat on zygos you will get ogee curve. Look at zygo fillers.


jfl
bones make ogee curves

not fat

@16tyo


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 9, 2021)

itisogre said:


> yeah skeleton/auschwitz tier


guess no pheno for bones. it's all about destiny. at least you have the feature to prettyboy max?


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Feb 9, 2021)

streege said:


> guess no pheno for bones. it's all about destiny. at least you have the feature to prettyboy max?


yeah i could prettyboymax but i think its a bit faggy ngl, especially when ur not a teen


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Massive body halo, but no significant improvement in facial aesthetics(>0.5 PSL improvement).
> 
> No change at all.


all of them look much better and have no bones in the face in the first place


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 9, 2021)

itisogre said:


> yeah i could prettyboymax but i think its a bit faggy ngl, especially when ur not a teen


you'r gotta play with your cards... 
I look at the same time masculine due to my bones, and soft due to my eye area that is more prettyboyish, and high trust, so i just go by high trust maxxing.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> jfl
> bones make ogee curves
> 
> not fat
> ...


this post is the biggest cope ever and OP cant say any of this shit without properly leanmaxxing

biggest cope thread


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Feb 9, 2021)

streege said:


> you'r gotta play with your cards...
> I look at the same time masculine due to my bones, and soft due to my eye area that is more prettyboyish, and high trust, so i just go by high trust maxxing.


are u skinny?


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

16tyo said:


> this post is the biggest cope ever and OP cant say any of this shit without properly leanmaxxing
> 
> biggest cope thread


indeed
imagine using bale who literally became unhealthy and did extreme shit with no gym and shit diet

anorexicmaxxing is diff from leanmaxxing

both can achieve same bf 
but in diff way


leanmaxxing is the safe way to go to low bf

anorexic maxxing is dangerous way to go low bf


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 9, 2021)

itisogre said:


> are u skinny?


i wish... frame wise i'm too wide, fwhr i'm too wide but it gives kinda high trust vibe cuz of zygos, and i have a big skull. and i never was lean in my life, probably endomorph. I wish i was skinny...


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Feb 9, 2021)

@Amnesia check out this cope thread


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Bale actually looks best here in terms of status and being NT
> He looks approachable, friendly and gets laid


Coping hard


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Feb 9, 2021)

BIGGEST COPE IN EXISTENCE JFL


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Feb 9, 2021)

streege said:


> i wish... frame wise i'm too wide, fwhr i'm too white but it gives kinda high trust vibe cuz of zygos, and i have a big skull. and i never was lean in my life, probably endomorph. I was i was skinny...


i think im ectomorph, i could just work out and improve my frame but its hard af for me to gain weight due to appetite issues


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> indeed
> imagine using bale who literally became unhealthy and did extreme shit with no gym and shit diet
> 
> anorexicmaxxing is diff from leanmaxxing
> ...


I think good looking loser makes a good point where he says that sure most men won’t be chad after getting lean but they’ll be able to get laid more often and probably reach the standards of more women where they won’t be rejected because on face. I think we all have to be realistic about what fat loss will do 








How To Be Good Looking (How Much Losing Face Fat Can Help Your Sex Appeal)


How to be good looking - 30+ pictures of how losing face fat and weight can make a dramatic in your facial features and overall appearance




www.google.co.uk


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> indeed
> imagine using bale who literally became unhealthy and did extreme shit with no gym and shit diet
> 
> anorexicmaxxing is diff from leanmaxxing
> ...


the thing is, the biggest changes happen at the lowest bodyfats. the change from 20% to 15% in the face wont be crazy. but from 15% to 10% is huge

if i eat like shit for a couple days i literally get bloated after having hollow cheeks previously just because of a couple % of bf

cant believe OP its over if you look bad at 20%, 10% will look the same


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

LookMaxingGod73 said:


> Coping hard


I was joking a bit but he does look better on the right tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 9, 2021)

itisogre said:


> i think im ectomorph, i could just work out and improve my frame but its hard af for me to gain weight due to appetite issues


you don't feel appetite? 
To me i store most fat in legs for example.
In my whole life i was never below 20/100 bf. and it's a hard time ASF to maintain a diet, near impossible i just need to eat. 
And, doing sport? very hard to keep a schedule, i'm very impatient.


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Feb 9, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> _*bruh he was unhealthy as fuk for that movie jfl*_
> 
> *did it the hard way and not safe way*
> 
> ...


I agree, but if you can see abs there isn't much point continuing, really low BF is not sustainable


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> I was joking a bit but he does look better on the right tbh
> View attachment 976675


Legit 7%BF on the left, completely fucking dried out, bloated pig on the right


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

LookMaxingGod73 said:


> Legit 7%BF on the left, completely fucking dried out, bloated pig on the right


And he looks more approachable and actually happy when fat compared to anorexic maxxing


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Feb 9, 2021)

streege said:


> you don't feel appetite?
> To me i store most fat in legs for example.
> In my whole life i was never below 20/100 bf. and it's a hard time ASF to maintain a diet, near impossible i just need to eat.
> And, doing sport? very hard to keep a schedule, i'm very impatient.


i feel it but, i lose it very quickly. like halfway into a meal and im full already and cant continue so it gets pretty hard to gain weight that way
if i do sport id just lose even more weight which would probably kill me jfl


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> And he looks more approachable and actually happy when fat compared to anorexic maxxing


Thats because he's literally dying in the first photo, both are subhuman but I would rather have to gain 15lbs than to lose 50lbs jfl


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

LookMaxingGod73 said:


> Thats because he's literally dying in the first photo, both are subhuman but I would rather have to gain 15lbs than to lose 50lbs jfl


True 
Being too skinny is better than being too fat


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 9, 2021)

itisogre said:


> i feel it but, i lose it very quickly. like halfway into a meal and im full already and cant continue so it gets pretty hard to gain weight that way
> if i do sport id just lose even more weight which would probably kill me jfl


it's insane.. exactly as my dad. He is very tall, very low bodyfat naturally because he doesn't eat much and wide framed. it looks 10x more aesthetic than a 5ft11.5 manlet that weight 90kg.


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Feb 9, 2021)

streege said:


> it's insane.. exactly as my dad. He is very tall, very low bodyfat naturally because he doesn't eat much and wide framed. it looks 10x more aesthetic than a 5ft11.5 manlet that weight 90kg.


how tall is ur dad if 5'11 is manlet jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 9, 2021)

itisogre said:


> how tall is ur dad if 5'11 is manlet jfl


Was 6ft3.5 in his "prime", ie before his mid 40s, cuz iirc you lose 1 inch every 10 years starting from 40.


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Feb 9, 2021)

streege said:


> Was 6ft3.5 in his "prime", ie before his mid 40s, cuz iirc you lose 1 inch every 10 years starting from 40.


wtf, im ur height and im lucky cause my dad isnt tall at all
its half a inch after 40 not one


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 9, 2021)

itisogre said:


> wtf, im ur height and im lucky cause my dad isnt tall at all
> its half a inch after 40 not one


i used to feel sad that every guy that was taller than me or most had shorter dads. especially given my mom really wished i would end up taller. But it's destiny. At least i'm not a dwarf nor ugly. We'r too much ungrateful.


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Feb 9, 2021)

streege said:


> i used to feel sad that every guy that was taller than me or most had shorter dads. especially given my mom really wished i would end up taller. But it's destiny. At least i'm not a dwarf nor ugly. We'r too much ungrateful.


ik what how u feel, i was this 15-16 bmi during my teens and would end up 6'1 if i was normal weight according to doctors


----------



## audreyen (Feb 9, 2021)

If you try to go below 10% bf as a natty you are *FUCKING RETARDED. *
10-12% is where you want to be.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 9, 2021)

FailedChadlite said:


> If you try to go below 10% bf as a natty you are *FUCKING RETARDED. *
> 10-12% is where you want to be.


Do you feel that’s sustainable


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 9, 2021)

Terracope. The difference between 10 percent bodyfat and 14 percent ist also there


----------



## audreyen (Feb 9, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Do you feel that’s sustainable


For the average joe it’s sustainable if you lead a healthy lifestyle which you should. It depends on your resting bodyfat levels though


----------



## oldcell (Feb 10, 2021)

@Zyros 

REad this and stop coping actually


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Feb 10, 2021)

Just don't be anorexic theory


----------



## PYT (Feb 10, 2021)

I like you as a user but where are you pulling these bodyfat percentages from?



Most of the forum does NOT want to go under 10%. Most users here will tell you that if you have to go under 10 it's over for you. Everyone here will tell you their ideal is 12-15%



As for Christian Bale in Batman he was definitely not 20+ bodyfat. Just look at him, he's leaner than most of the population. No one looks good at fucking 20% bodyfat, it's why every Chad is at 12-15%. You cannot find me an example of someone that looks good at high bodyfat


----------



## Zyros (Feb 10, 2021)

oldcell said:


> @Zyros
> 
> REad this and stop coping actually


what cope? for me it worked


----------



## oldcell (Feb 10, 2021)

Zyros said:


> what cope? for me it worked



But u are worshipping extreme almost unhealthy leaness here

LEan face is legit , but for me , lean is 14 percent not sub 10 like most here claim


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 10, 2021)

PYT said:


> I like you as a user but where are you pulling these bodyfat percentages from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The average man is easily 20+ percent and looks like shit, no one looks better at 20% than 10% + fat distrubution is still a thing too lmao


----------



## Zyros (Feb 10, 2021)

oldcell said:


> But u are worshipping extreme almost unhealthy leaness here
> 
> LEan face is legit , but for me , lean is 14 percent not sub 10 like most here claim


i am not even as super cut as the people in the OP example pics, but I am just very lean. The thing is that "healthy weight" range is pretty wide, and you have to be in the lower ranges to fully see your face leanness. No need to be unleahty, just very lean and most importantly , low water retention


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 10, 2021)

PYT said:


> I like you as a user but where are you pulling these bodyfat percentages from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually didn't say Bale was 20+ body-fat in those movies. He looks about 12-18%, depending which movie it is. His face looks really lean in Batman even though he doesn't have visible abs/has bloated stomach.


----------



## PYT (Feb 10, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I actually didn't say Bale was 20+ body-fat in those movies. He looks about 12-18%, depending which movie it is. His face looks really lean in Batman even though he doesn't have visible abs/has bloated stomach.


For American Psycho he's easily with decent muscle 11-12 %

In Batman it's probably 15-17


----------

